# LGB 2080D



## Bluewav1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have an LBD 2080D and when i put it on the track the lights turn on and change forward n reverse but it doesn't run even though I can see the brushes are making contact with the center pair of drivers. Is there a switch to allow it to run? Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you


----------



## ham4fun (Apr 26, 2009)

Look for the switch behind the boiler cover (front of the engine). 
Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The power to the motor can be a bad contact inside the motor block, or even a bad motor. 
I believe the switch is located in the cab at the firebox. 
And there is a board behind the firebox that can have a bad etch, or the wire for the motor is loose. 
Uses the same connector as the 5 volt smoke units which can spread and cause bad contact.


----------



## Bluewav1 (Feb 9, 2013)

TY TY, I located the "select mode" 3 position switch in the cab behind the boiler and above the firebox. The 3 position switch selects ON with operational smokestack, ON with smoke stack off and OFF. The smoking unit works but the engine still dooes not run. I guess surgery is required to make sure there are no loose connections. The locomotive has not been run in 10 years and has been in its box and hardly ever run since I bought it new. Again, TY TY. I'll keep you posted when I have success to report.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Does it appear to try to move, such that a mechanical problem is preventing the drivetrain from operating? A stalled motor will draw a lot of current; does this appear to be the case?


----------



## Bluewav1 (Feb 9, 2013)

TY TY, I located the "select mode" 3 position switch in the cab behind the boiler and above the firebox. The 3 position switch selects ON with operational smokestack, ON with smoke stack off and OFF. The smoking unit works but the engine still dooes not run. I guess surgery is required to make sure there are no loose connections. The locomotive has not been run in 10 years and has been in its box and hardly ever run since I bought it new. Again, TY TY. I'll keep you posted when I have success to report. 
Nothing binding mechanically. It appears to be an electrical contact issue. I can turn the power up and lights and smoke unit work. The 3 position mode selector switch I located on the backhead operates. The locomotive is not over drawing current. I'll take it apart tomorrow to inspect any loose wires to the motor. TY for your help.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To get a PDF file, use google and search for lgb 2080S-1.PDF 
The s is for sound and the d version is for smoke (Dampf in german is smoke).


----------



## Bluewav1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you all that replied with helpful hints. 
Resolution: I took the engine apart and tested the motor, it was fine! I figured the operation select mode swith was okay because it correctly selected, lights backward, forward and operated the smoke unit correctly. So what was left? There are 2 vertical brass strips that the motor positive and negative terminals are supposed to touch..AhHA.... I reset the motor in its cradle so thay make contact with the brass strips and voila it works fine. The valve gear re-install took most of the time 2+ hours all together.


----------

